Ask HN: Is there a webcast for the SpaceX Jason-3 launch tomorrow? - heraclez
======
jeffpalmer
I got a Livestream notification about it.

Here is a link to the Livestream Event:
[http://livestream.com/spacex/events/4695903](http://livestream.com/spacex/events/4695903)

~~~
sixQuarks
did you get notified by SpaceX or Livestream? because I signed up for spacex
email, but I never get any updates

------
zackboe
They've scheduled a YouTube stream and r/SpaceX's live thread as already
started

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivdKRJzl6y0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivdKRJzl6y0)
[https://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/417weg/rspacex_jaso...](https://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/417weg/rspacex_jason_3_official_launch_discussion/)

------
agumonkey
Previous link was [http://spacex.com/webcast/](http://spacex.com/webcast/)

No guarantees though

